# Might be falling offline for a while...



## firebroad (Oct 24, 2012)

...but I had to tell you all before I bust, I got a better job!!
Looks like I'll be working for the Maryland Public Service Commission (shame they don't regulate oil prices) for a straight across the board $6000 increase in pay. I don't have a PC of my own--a neighbor kid outgrew his laptop and gave it to me, so I can use a wifi site sometimes, but right now I use the one at work--they don't mind as long as I don't do it on their nickle and get my work done. I don't know if the new employers will let me use the internet at lunch and before work, but I guess I will ask when I get there. I'm actually going to be off from next Monday to the following Tuesday, so I don't know if I will be able to find out what the rest of you stove junkies are up to; I am supposed to get four cords in, so i'll be busy with that as well as other stuff.
Anyway, maybe I can get back on my financial feet, and finally get a pc and internet connection of my own, although it will probably have to be dial up. If you want the faster kind, you have to pay for cable tv as well around here, and that gets pricey.
Anyway, wish me luck!! I am scared to death to learn a new job at my age, but I guess I can do it. Have to dress better, no more jeans in the office for me. The hours are a bit later, but I will save money on gas by driving the ten miles down to the metro train/subway and riding into big, ugly Baltimore. Guess it will make home look more idyllic. What a contrast!! I only have another 7-8 years until retirement if I live that long. I figure if I get there and find the job ain't all that, well, I will just give them my best shot at least for that long.


----------



## Gary_602z (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats Sue!

Gary


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations Sue, and good luck!
Don't be gone too long.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats Sue!


----------



## jharkin (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats Sue!

For getting online, prices are coming down to the point that you might be able to get an inexpensive tablet with 4G cellular data service for less than the cost of a laptop and cablemodem depending on what providers are in the area.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 24, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## firebroad (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes, folks!


----------



## Dix (Oct 24, 2012)

firebroad said:


> ...but I had to tell you all before I bust, I got a better job!!
> Looks like I'll be working for the Maryland Public Service Commission (shame they don't regulate oil prices) for a straight across the board $6000 increase in pay. I don't have a PC of my own--a neighbor kid outgrew his laptop and gave it to me, so I can use a wifi site sometimes, but right now I use the one at work--they don't mind as long as I don't do it on their nickle and get my work done. I don't know if the new employers will let me use the internet at lunch and before work, but I guess I will ask when I get there. I'm actually going to be off from next Monday to the following Tuesday, so I don't know if I will be able to find out what the rest of you stove junkies are up to; I am supposed to get four cords in, so i'll be busy with that as well as other stuff.
> Anyway, maybe I can get back on my financial feet, and finally get a pc and internet connection of my own, although it will probably have to be dial up. If you want the faster kind, you have to pay for cable tv as well around here, and that gets pricey.
> Anyway, wish me luck!! I am scared to death to learn a new job at my age, but I guess I can do it. Have to dress better, no more jeans in the office for me. The hours are a bit later, but I will save money on gas by driving the ten miles down to the metro train/subway and riding into big, ugly Baltimore. Guess it will make home look more idyllic. What a contrast!! I only have another 7-8 years until retirement if I live that long. I figure if I get there and find the job ain't all that, well, I will just give them my best shot at least for that long.


 

Girl friend, congrats  Just started a new one myself, at our age 

You can do it ! made the swap from jeans to "business casual" myself, so I understand, not that difficult with alittle ingenuity. Wally world & Kmart can be your friend in the beginning !!

Don't be a stranger !!


----------



## rottiman (Oct 24, 2012)

Best of luck in your new position.  Hang tight, you'll be fine.  Will wait to hear from you again.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations Sue. Fear not! Do as Dixie is doing. We'll be waiting for a report on the new job and how about that raise in pay?!! Super!


----------



## firebroad (Oct 25, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Girl friend, congrats  Just started a new one myself, at our age
> 
> You can do it ! made the swap from jeans to "business casual" myself, so I understand, not that difficult with alittle ingenuity. Wally world & Kmart can be your friend in the beginning !!
> 
> Don't be a stranger !!


I haven't asked, how are you making out with that job?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 25, 2012)

Good luck at the new work place...


----------



## Dix (Oct 25, 2012)

firebroad said:


> I haven't asked, how are you making out with that job?


 

I'm doing pretty good. get over the first few days of jitters ( normal), and then, the experience kicks in.... it's a good thing


----------



## corey21 (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats hope it works out.


----------

